# Sage oracle descaling problems.



## Johnny Rogerson (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi everyone

can anyone help me?, I live in Scotland where we really don't have a problem with hard water. My Oracle is leaking water and making gurgling noises, I have phoned Sage and I was advised to descale the machine. I have done everything by the book, empty right hand screw first then the left hand screw, then when I start the descale process the machine gets to about 17 or 16 on the screen then the machine knocks all the power off in the house. I have tried quite a few times to do this but the same problem happens, even when flushing the descaling solution out of the boilers. I got an electrician out at the cost of £70 and he tested socket and trip fuse box, he says the machine is faulty. My machine is going away to be repaired but Sage seems to think that this is user error!, the electrician and myself tried the machine in another socket, bang the same thing happened again. My machine never ever gurgled but now it does it all the time when it's switched on, I have about 5-6 cups of coffee a day and have owned the machine for just short of 2 years.

can anyone advise me on this if at all possible.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

One of your o rings on top of the steam boiler will be leaking. Had it happen on my dual boiler.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

A machine which trips the house electrics should never be 'user error' unless the user has been fiddling about inside the case.


----------



## Johnny Rogerson (Jun 11, 2019)

Craig-R872 said:


> One of your o rings on top of the steam boiler will be leaking. Had it happen on my dual boiler.


----------



## Andi-Barista (Aug 21, 2019)

I have exactly the same problem regarding blowing the fuses in the house!!!

I have a Sage Oracle which is from Feb/2017.

The problem started when the machine heated up but somehow never finished heating and then just switched off (maybe overheating?) ... then I though I do a Decalc, but then it happen exactly like described above by Johnny ... at countdown 18 of 20 minutes the machine blew the fuses ... so again it could be that it was overheating as Johnny said it was for him a bit later. As of now the machine blows the fuses any time it heats up ?

Will have to call Sage support I guess and get it fixed.

@Johnny Rogerson Did you get it finally fixed? What was it?


----------



## Johnny Rogerson (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi Andy

my machine was sent away for repair but when it arrived at the repair centre it was damaged.

Sage called me to inform me that it had been damaged by the Parcel carriers, they also emailed me photos of the damage to my machine, to my surprise Sage gave me a brand new machine!, can't work it out, at all!.

I was so impressed by Sage for doing this, I am sorry that I can't help you about the descaling problems as my machine was renewed.

Kind regards

Johnny


----------



## Andi-Barista (Aug 21, 2019)

@Johnny Rogerson Hi Johnny, thanks for the quick answer. So you were lucky then ? ... Good luck.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Andi-Barista said:


> I have exactly the same problem regarding blowing the fuses in the house!!!
> I have a Sage Oracle which is from Feb/2017.
> The problem started when the machine heated up but somehow never finished heating and then just switched off (maybe overheating?) ... then I though I do a Decalc, but then it happen exactly like described above by Johnny ... at countdown 18 of 20 minutes the machine blew the fuses ... so again it could be that it was overheating as Johnny said it was for him a bit later. As of now the machine blows the fuses any time it heats up
> Will have to call Sage support I guess and get it fixed.
> @Johnny Rogerson Did you get it finally fixed? What was it?


See my post #2 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andi-Barista (Aug 21, 2019)

@Craig-R872 Hi Craig, Thanks for the reply. How do I get to these o rings? Do I need to open up the whole thing? Do I need to order spare parts for it or are these standard rings? Thanks for the help


----------

